# i wanna smell like a baby



## Beauty Marked (Jan 13, 2006)

i achieve the smell by putting on baby lotion...but is there a perfume that will achieve the same smell?...does LOVES BABY SOFT smell like a soft baby?
my older cousin has 2 babies and she always smells like one but i swear she uses something other than the lotion...and she's the type of person that wont tell u because she doesnt want u to smell as good as her..so any help out there?


----------



## Cera (Jan 13, 2006)

Dior's Pure Poison smells very powderish and reminds me a lot of babies or the old lady smell. But it's quite strong.


----------



## tiff (Jan 13, 2006)

Philosophy Baby Grace smells of babies, its gorgeous


----------



## lovejam (Jan 13, 2006)

Actually, I believe Johnson & Johnson (or Baby Magic, or one of those other baby-stuff companies) started making a baby perfume. It's sold at grocery and drug stores everywhere, from what I can tell. I see it everywhere, but I haven't gotten it yet. It's only a few bucks, so you might want to give it a try.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 13, 2006)

thank u


----------



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiff* 
_Philosophy Baby Grace smells of babies, its gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I TOTALLY SECOND THIS!!  I love Baby Grace!  The only problem I have is that it doesn't stay on.  The scent faded really quickly on me.  I got the perfume solid and had to take it back cuz, literally, 15 minutes after I had put in on it was *poof* gone.

Also Bath and Body Works has a scent called Cotton Blossom that is light and powdery but not Baby Powder really. It's like you're running through a cotton field....LOL....I don't know.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 14, 2006)

I love baby magic lotion, thats what I always put on my babies.. its pretty strong smelling.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 14, 2006)

i feel like getting all these..im getting excited now..


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

I love baby smell too!


----------



## docmaria (Jan 20, 2006)

Bvlgari Petits et Mamans.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *comacat* 
_I love baby smell too!_

 

yay! o0o i like u already....


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 3, 2006)

Mustela has a perfume that is very much a baby scent. And any of the Bvlgari children's scents might work too.


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 24, 2007)

i'm not sure what the lotion smells like but burberry makes a toilette spray for babies and it smells really nice like baby powder!


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mustela makes one


----------



## Khalia25 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenzo makes a scent called "Flowers" that smells baby powdery to me. When I first tested the scent at the Duty Free store at the airport in Japan, it didn't smell powdery. When I got home, to Texas, the powder smell was in full effect! Maybe it was something about the air in Japan...LOL. 

And I love baby powder smell, too. It's so clean, fresh and innocent smelling. I'm going to have to try some of the scents that were recommended!!! Oh, and if anyone else is a fan of the *clean* smell, D'Lish makes a perfume/toilette called.....CLEAN. It's one of my favorite scents...!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 28, 2007)

Burt's Bee's Baby - Apricot Oil.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 9, 2007)

Calgon's mmmmmmarshmallows lotion,cream and spray. Nothing smells like this on earth. If there was a hellokittyheaven,this would be the smell....it smells babypink,not cloying,not too sweet either. Innocent and sexy.


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 9, 2007)

aziajs said:


> I TOTALLY SECOND THIS!! I love Baby Grace! The only problem I have is that it doesn't stay on. The scent faded really quickly on me. I got the perfume solid and had to take it back cuz, literally, 15 minutes after I had put in on it was *poof* gone.
> 
> 
> Hi, omg I have the same problem with Philosophy perfumes. I got the Amazing Grace, which I love love love, but after 15 mins, I can't smell anything. They also have perfume oil, which is supposed to be alot stronger. I'm going to have to try that out!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 9, 2007)

Johnson's do a wide range of baby colognes!!! My mum uses them,lol. Smells just like babas =)


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 9, 2007)

mustela and bulgari


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Johnson's do a wide range of baby colognes!!! My mum uses them,lol. Smells just like babas =)_

 
I have heard this.  I can't find them anywhere, though.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
I TOTALLY SECOND THIS!! I love Baby Grace! The only problem I have is that it doesn't stay on. The scent faded really quickly on me. I got the perfume solid and had to take it back cuz, literally, 15 minutes after I had put in on it was *poof* gone.

 

Hi, omg I have the same problem with Philosophy perfumes. I got the Amazing Grace, which I love love love, but after 15 mins, I can't smell anything. They also have perfume oil, which is supposed to be alot stronger. I'm going to have to try that out!_

 
I have the perfume oil.  It is MUCH better.  The scent really does linger.  I have found that throughout the day I get random whiffs of the scent.  It's nice and unexpected.  I like it alot.  Just be sure to put it on your pulse points.  I put it on the inside of my elbows and between my breasts.


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked* 

 
_i achieve the smell by putting on baby lotion...but is there a perfume that will achieve the same smell?...does LOVES BABY SOFT smell like a soft baby?
my older cousin has 2 babies and she always smells like one but i swear she uses something other than the lotion...and she's the type of person that wont tell u because she doesnt want u to smell as good as her..so any help out there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Love's Baby Soft was the first fragrance I ever wore (I was about 10...it was a LOOOOONG time ago!).  It doesn't quite smell like babies, but it is very soft and nice.

Clean Baby Girl (I smelled it at Ulta) DOES smell like babies.  You can also try a baby cologne called Royal Violets.  You can get it at most drugstores or supermarkets in the baby aisle.  A lot of people put it on their babies' heads...if it is one fragrance that reminds me of babies (I used to use it on my sons when they were little), it's that one.


----------



## liv (Oct 10, 2007)

Burt's Bees Baby Bee line (lotion, baby powder, oil, I'm not sure what all they make in this scent but I love the lotion and powder)

Philosophy's Baby Grace is really nice...for about ten minutes, and then *poof* it's gone.  They realy need to work on making the lasting power better.  I know it's not meant to be a strong scent, but I could stick my nose right to my wrist and smell nothing.  Sigh.


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 12, 2007)

you should try this french cologne "Bien-etre eau de cologne"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did a search on ebay and found someone selling it 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BIEN-ETRE-250-ML...QQcmdZViewItem
when i was young my mom used to put it on me so i know its smell really good and it smells baby-ish


----------



## Nox (Dec 12, 2007)

Baby Magic Lotion is quite a lot stronger than Johnson & Johnson's Baby Lotion.  I would say it is a noticeable difference.

Also, if you wear deodorant, try something that is "Powder Fresh" scented.  I think Secret or Degree has a scent like that.

And then top it off with something from Bath & Body Works.  There is a new scent out called "Cotton Breeze", or something similar.  Get the 'eau de toilette' perfume spray instead of the body splash.  The scent is truer and it lasts much longer. 

That will definitely give you the scent you want.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 15, 2008)

there's this perfume "amber rose by jean-charles broseau"

it's soooooooooooooo powdery .. clean ... fresh .. relaxing .. oh i just love it and it smells like baby smell!! hehe i think u should try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




theres a perfume which is very nice and kinda powdery but not a very baby smell it's narciso rodriguez am sure u know it its really nice relaxing scent .. any thing with musk  is a baby scent i guess ... oh yeah there's musk from the body shop and musk too they smell like baby !!


----------

